# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Tư vấn giúp em đo nồng độ oxy trong không khí

## Tuấn

Cả nhà giúp em vu này với ạ.

Số là cái nghề kiếm cơm của bọn em nó là hàn xì mấy cái ống inox, khi hàn bọn em phải bơm khí argon vào trong ống để đuổi hết oxy nằm bên trong ống đi rồi mới hàn.
Lý do là vì làm thế thì vết hàn phía trong ống nó mới không bị oxy hóa, không bị cháy đen này nọ ạ.

Đại khái là như thế này :







Nôm na là muốn nối 2 đoạn ống vào với nhau thì bọn em gá nó lại, rùi nút 2 đầu lại, một đầu cắm cái ống dẫn khí argon vào, đầu kia đục một lỗ phi 3 hay 4mm gì đấy cho khí nó ra. Chờ 1 hồi cho khí argon bơm vào nó đẩy hết oxy bên trong ống ra là hàn được.

Làm được vậy thì bên trong lòng ống nó trắng chứ không bị cháy đen ạ:



Ống ngắn thì không sao, nhưng những ống dài thì phần đuổi khí này khá là mệt ạ. Ví dụ đoạn ống cong queo này chạy đi chạy lại nó dài mấy trăm mét :



Thì bọn em chỉ căn bằng niềm tin thôi ạ, đại khái là bơm argon vào 1-2h liên tục rồi mới hàn. Hôm nào vội quá mà ẩu quá hàn sớm thì bên trong lòng ống nó bị cháy đen, may thì biết mà cắt ra hàn lại, không may đến lúc nó chụp choẹt mối hàn nó phát hiện ra thì còn nhục nữa ạ.

Mấy thằng Đức cống chúng nó có cái máy con con, có cái ống phi 6 nó cắm vào cái ống inox mà bọn em hàn ý, để không khí bị đẩy ra khỏi ống thì qua cái ống phi 6 này mà vào máy, rùi nó đo nồng độ oxy chạy qua để đến lúc nồng độ này còn thấp đến 1 mức nào đó thì cái đèn xanh nó bật lên, thế là thợ có thể hàn được mà không sợ vẫn còn nhiều oxy trong ống inox ạ.

Có cách nào dùng cái gì để chế được cái máy đo oxy này không các bác ui ? Mua bên Đức thì nó đắt quá mà mua về rủi có ai làm rơi mà hỏng mất thì tiếc lắm lắm ạ.

Chế được thì hay quá, em làm một mớ phát cho mọi người trước khi hàn thì kiểm tra ạ

Em củm ơn cả nhà

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này dính tới nghề của em nè bác. Em cũng đã chế cái cho trung tâm đăng kiểm. Nó kiểm tra nồng độ oxy trước và sau khi vào đốt trong động cơ diesel. Bác cần thì gởi em yêu cầu cụ thể (Lưu lượng, thể tích, nhiệt độ, độ chính xác..bla bla) để em xem điều chỉnh lại chút.



Của cụ chỉ yêu cầu 1 thông số Ô xy nên thiết bị sẽ nhỏ hơn nhiều.

ps: Em thấy mấy cha Shimidzu cũng hàn mấy cái ống tản nhiệt tương tự như của bác . Tụi hắn có máy hút chân không nữa.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ui hay quá em cảm ơn bác, bác hướng dẫn em vụ này với ạ. Có một vứn đề là em chưa biết lượng oxy còn bao nhiêu lẫn trong ống thì hàn được ( tỷ lệ phần trăm ấy ạ ). Bác có cách nào gắn cho nó con chiết áp gì gì đấy để ban đầu khi thử nghiệm có thể chỉnh được. Bình thường có oxy thì đèn đỏ, còn lượng oxy xuống đến mức mà mình hàn nó không bị đen thì đèn xanh nó bật ấy ạ.

Em củm ơn bác

----------


## Tuấn

Ui em cám ơn bác. Làm sao mà mình có được cái nút chỉnh thì tốt quá bác, vì em cũng chưa xác định được phần trăm oxy còn trong ống nên nếu mình chỉnh được khi nào đèn xanh bật thì hay quá bác ạ. Còn cách chỉnh thì sao cũng được, một con chiêt áp chình nằm bên trong hộp để chỉ chỉnh một lần đầu hay có số nhảy nhảy bên ngoài cũng được bác ạ    

Em củm ơn bác nhiều nhá

----------


## TigerHN

Nếu bác Tuấn không cần độ chính xác quá cao thì trên thị trường có cái thiết bị đo chỉ bằng nắm tay màu vàng vàng đó bác, phù hợp đo kiểm nhanh gọn nhẹ. Bác tìm "Handheld O2 Oxygen Gas Detector" là ra ngay, kiểu kiểu giống vậy đó bác.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Tuấn;147742]Cả nhà giúp em vu này với ạ.

Số là cái nghề kiếm cơm của bọn em nó là hàn xì mấy cái ống inox, khi hàn bọn em phải bơm khí argon vào trong ống để đuổi hết oxy nằm bên trong ống đi rồi mới hàn.
Lý do là vì làm thế thì vết hàn phía trong ống nó mới không bị oxy hóa, không bị cháy đen này nọ ạ.

Đại khái là như thế này :







Nôm na là muốn nối 2 đoạn ống vào với nhau thì bọn em gá nó lại, rùi nút 2 đầu lại, một đầu cắm cái ống dẫn khí argon vào, đầu kia đục một lỗ phi 3 hay 4mm gì đấy cho khí nó ra. Chờ 1 hồi cho khí argon bơm vào nó đẩy hết oxy bên trong ống ra là hàn được.

Làm được vậy thì bên trong lòng ống nó trắng chứ không bị cháy đen ạ:



Ống ngắn thì không sao, nhưng những ống dài thì phần đuổi khí này khá là mệt ạ. Ví dụ đoạn ống cong queo này chạy đi chạy lại nó dài mấy trăm mét :



Thì bọn em chỉ căn bằng niềm tin thôi ạ, đại khái là bơm argon vào 1-2h liên tục rồi mới hàn. Hôm nào vội quá mà ẩu quá hàn sớm thì bên trong lòng ống nó bị cháy đen, may thì biết mà cắt ra hàn lại, không may đến lúc nó chụp choẹt mối hàn nó phát hiện ra thì còn nhục nữa ạ.

Mấy thằng Đức cống chúng nó có cái máy con con, có cái ống phi 6 nó cắm vào cái ống inox mà bọn em hàn ý, để không khí bị đẩy ra khỏi ống thì qua cái ống phi 6 này mà vào máy, rùi nó đo nồng độ oxy chạy qua để đến lúc nồng độ này còn thấp đến 1 mức nào đó thì cái đèn xanh nó bật lên, thế là thợ có thể hàn được mà không sợ vẫn còn nhiều oxy trong ống inox ạ.

Có cách nào dùng cái gì để chế được cái máy đo oxy này không các bác ui ? Mua bên Đức thì nó đắt quá mà mua về rủi có ai làm rơi mà hỏng mất thì tiếc lắm lắm ạ.

Chế được thì hay quá, em làm một mớ phát cho mọi người trước khi hàn thì kiểm tra ạ

Em củm ơn cả nhà[/QUOTE
 Bác Tuấn spam mờ hàn ống cho Vinamilk à? Cái này mà bác làm ở Đà Nẵng thì nhờ bác Tuấn lờ mờ tư vấn là đúng bài luôn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu bác Tuấn không cần độ chính xác quá cao thì trên thị trường có cái thiết bị đo chỉ bằng nắm tay màu vàng vàng đó bác, phù hợp đo kiểm nhanh gọn nhẹ. Bác tìm "Handheld O2 Oxygen Gas Detector" là ra ngay, kiểu kiểu giống vậy đó bác.


Ui em đội ơn bác, theo hướng bác chỉ em tìm được cái món này :



Nó có cái air inlet và air out let là ngon rồi bác. Để em xem có chỗ nào bán em chôm 1 cái về dùng thử

----------

TigerHN

----------


## Tuấn

Ui em cám ơn các bác, lão Éc min xấu tính giam bài của em, không cho em trả lời các bác kìa hu hu hu hu

----------

